# Sunshine Coasters Oktoberfest In Agnes



## Henno (10/8/08)

I have been given the green light from SWMBO to have a get together here in October. I am putting down an Oktoberfest soon in anticipation. Saturday of the 11th or the 18th is open or the Friday night of either of these weekends if that suits most.

I was speaking to Batz today about combining it with some fishing. He doesn't think it will work with a one overnight stay. If there is some interest in this I would suggest two nights here and the fishers could stay Fri night and fish Sat morning and then the beer festivities would be the Sat night after nanna naps of course. There will be a lot of my mates from a fishing club in town over those two weekends that _may_ be able to take a few of us out that are inclined to wet a line. Or we could just go out in my boat which would fit me and another two. 

If this does not come to fruition I am not fussed but will still try to get an emperor or trout for the barby. Muddies may be back on by then as well. Of course now I have mentioned it we will get bugger all.

I thought beer and food in the German or even vaguely Euro theme would be the go. So if somebody else wants to bring a vienna or weizen or some german sausages we can all use bad German accents and talk about invading Poland.


----------



## Batz (10/8/08)

Well I think I'll be in on this,not the fishing but the German knee slapping and drinking.
I'll try to brew an Oktoberfest for the occasion,I do have two shuts between now and then.Maybe on Andrews brew day weekend? Andrews then the Oktoberfest !







Batz :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/08)

Poop, away 8th - 12th then ANHC in Melbourne on 22nd don't think I could swing it mate.


----------



## jayandcath (10/8/08)

Well I'll have to check my Punky Brewster diary........................Looks OK at this stage, but will have to file a leave pass with the big banana. I'll update soon.
Henno thanks for offer to fish and I am very interested, but last time I went out I got sick as a bastard...might give it a miss, fishing not the drinking.

If Bulp and Insider a looking for a ride I might drive???? Let me know lags...get it!!!

Jay


----------



## bulp (10/8/08)

Generous offer Henno, i can sense another big one, blow up bed could be the order of the day it will give me some insperation for the Lags to get some germans in the fermenter, i just so happen to have a cd called "German Beer Drinking songs" you'll love it . 



jayandcath said:


> Well I'll have to check my Punky Brewster diary........................Looks OK at this stage, but will have to file a leave pass with the big banana. I'll update soon.
> Henno thanks for offer to fish and I am very interested, but last time I went out I got sick as a bastard...might give it a miss, fishing not the drinking.
> 
> If Bulp and Insider a looking for a ride I might drive???? Let me know lags...get it!!!
> ...



Good onya Jay sounds like a plan i'll be up for the Drinking side of things and some German Thigh Slapping, already got a tentative ok from the minister of war and finance. And i always sleep better with a german sausage inside me


----------



## Henno (10/8/08)

Orright Mike this is just not acceptable. In my lubricated state I have read and reread your post and consulted my diary. If you are away on 22nd why can't you make it on the weekend of the 18th? I may have a big tantrum and call the whole thing off if you can't come. Carn do it for ya pussa mate!


----------



## Henno (10/8/08)

This doesn't even have to be October really, if we have to have a Novemberfest then stuff it we will! 

As for sleeping better with a German sausage inside you I seem to remember you saying all you wanted was to have Batz's golden ale inside you bulp. Either way mate we'll get something inside you.

If everybody just fires off some weekends in the Oct/Nov range that would be good for you and we'll sort it from there. As a professional giggolo I can make my work fit around this occasion.


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/08)

Henno said:


> Orright Mike this is just not acceptable. In my lubricated state I have read and reread your post and consulted my diary. If you are away on 22nd why can't you make it on the weekend of the 18th? I may have a big tantrum and call the whole thing off if you can't come. Carn do it for ya pussa mate!



You know how bad I want to make the Okky in Aggie, so dirty mate. I would wear out a pair a crabs and walk there if I could, but there's just so much shite on. Might send up some bottles so I can be there in spirit, maybe some Belgian Golden Strong, been looking for a name to give it, maybe "Make Ya Bed Belgian" or "Belgian Disassembler" would that be acceptable :lol:

Screwy


----------



## yardy (10/8/08)

Carnnn screwy, i gotta pick your brain about the Kolsch :icon_cheers:


----------



## bulp (10/8/08)

SCREWY, SCREWY, SCREWY, SCREWY SCREWY. Lets just keep chanting till he changes his mind 

P.s You know what i love about this forum i'm still recovering after yesterdays conference and the next one's already planned :beerbang: 
The Belgian disassembler and me have a special connection ( i can't remember was it me or the bed that got "disassembled')
The Okky in Aggie is gunna rock

SCREWY SCREWY SCREWY SCREWY SCREWY SCREWY


----------



## Henno (10/8/08)

SCREWY, SCREWY, SCREWY. Carn mate, you are obviously loved. How about the weekend before or the weekend after? 

If it makes it easier I'm going to insist that bulp brings the same bed. This time I'll have a video camera.


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/08)

Frig it's the only W/E I've got to get my shit together for Melbourne, there till 26th. Fingers in ears La La La La


----------



## QldKev (10/8/08)

If the invite is open; I'll also put my hand up for this.

Hopefully I'll have another boat by then, so the extra fishing trip sounds fun.

QldKev


----------



## jayandcath (10/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> Frig it's the only W/E I've got to get my shit together for Melbourne, there till 26th. Fingers in ears La La La La



Carn Screwy HTFU you big nancy boy :beerbang: , I've had a quick chat to the big banana and I quote "That's fine (and then she rolled her eyes)", and thats good enough for me!!!!!!!!!!!
So I'm keen for the 18th and I will drive up and have room for 3 extra's, so poor little Mike can relax in the back.
I really think you need to open a big can of man-up screwy, and don't even think of send me standard answer #1, I just will not here of it. And before you ask, I'm giving Ross's birthday for this!!!!

And what do you have to get ready for Melbourne????
1 - Self
2 - Clothes

Jay


----------



## Henno (10/8/08)

No probs Kev. In keeping with the theme though could you please buy a German boat. One of those nice U-boats would be nice to fish out of.


----------



## jayandcath (10/8/08)

Henno said:


> No probs Kev. In keeping with the theme though could you please buy a German boat. One of those nice U-boats would be nice to fish out of.



Henno, out of curiousity. How many beers have you had?????


----------



## Henno (10/8/08)

Quite a few young man, quite a few. But I was completely sober when I started the thread though so it's all cool.


----------



## jayandcath (10/8/08)

Henno said:


> Quite a few young man, quite a few. But I was completely sober when I started the thread though so it's all cool.



Quite right you are, as you were


----------



## Batz (10/8/08)

Anyone passing this way I could do with a ride,meet you on the highway at Pomona

Batz


----------



## jayandcath (11/8/08)

Batz said:


> Anyone passing this way I could do with a ride,meet you on the highway at Pomona
> 
> Batz



Batz, your welcome to a seat in the wagon. Please note that beer will be loaded before bedding and personal items, so if they don't fit........  
Will talk more in the coming months.

Jay


----------



## InCider (11/8/08)

I'm in with spoons on and a Kraut Kranksky chaser!


----------



## Screwtop (11/8/08)

InCider said:


> I'm in with spoons on and a Kraut Kranksky chaser!




I don't Spoon I Fork :lol:


----------



## InCider (11/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> I don't Spoon I Fork :lol:


The you can't cut anyone's lunch! :lol:


----------



## Batz (11/8/08)

jayandcath said:


> Batz, your welcome to a seat in the wagon. Please note that beer will be loaded before bedding and personal items, so if they don't fit........
> Will talk more in the coming months.
> 
> Jay




I appreciate that Jay,you don't fart in the car do you :huh: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (11/8/08)

Barrbra should enjoy a German night out  




Batz


----------



## InCider (11/8/08)

Batz said:


> I appreciate that Jay,you don't fart in the car do you :huh:
> 
> Batz



I can see the whole trip being done with the windows down...


"Air, I need clean AIR!"


----------



## jayandcath (11/8/08)

Batz said:


> I appreciate that Jay,you don't fart in the car do you :huh:
> 
> Batz



Batz I will give a written warrenty that there will be no farting on the trip up, but after a big night of German amber ale and sauerkraut, I cannot be so sure about the trip back. But I say get in early and get some runs on the board if your worried that you won't keep up. :lol: 

Jay


----------



## TidalPete (11/8/08)

Sounds like a really good get-together.
I may well be able to make it pending other final confirmations.

TP :beer:


----------



## jayandcath (11/8/08)

So, Henno what is the verdict on the date of this "Schnitz and Giggles". I don't mean to dampen the enthusiasm but I have something on every weekend in October, except the 18th. Anybody esle???????

Jay


----------



## Batz (11/8/08)

Ok
Just ordered what I need for my Oktoberfest from Ross,just arrived hops as well :icon_chickcheers: 
If they arrive as quickly as usual I hope to brew before I go away next week,these lagers need a bit of time in CC IMO

Batz


----------



## Henno (11/8/08)

18th is fine by me. You guys can slog it out if its not fine by you. Also I believe Screwtop can make the 18th as well apparently.  How long can it take to pack a bloody bag Mike!?


----------



## Henno (11/8/08)

Wifes are welcome at this do as there is mine going to be there and one other at least at this stage. 

At this stage it looks like there will be 2 Oktoberfests on tap so get cracking with some other ideas. I'll start off the attendance list

Henno and Teri Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage


----------



## Batz (11/8/08)

Henno said:


> Wifes are welcome at this do




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Be on the Pat Malone

Batz


----------



## Batz (11/8/08)

Henno and Teri Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage 
Batz Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut


We just need a heap of fresh 'hot dog' shaped rolls and what a feed !
Sausage and sauerkraut...I can smell it now  


Batz


----------



## Screwtop (11/8/08)

Batz said:


> Henno and Teri Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage
> Batz Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
> 
> 
> ...




Where's the German/Bavarian Mustard ????


----------



## bulp (12/8/08)

Henno and Teri Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage 
Batz Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
Bulp Weizen (hopefully) air bed  and food to be decided


----------



## InCider (12/8/08)

bulp said:


> Henno and Teri Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage
> Batz Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
> Bulp Weizen (hopefully) air bed  and food to be decided




I'm TBA atm the moment - while the LAGs gear up the first Landsborough AGs, but thinking of a Schwarzbier.

InCider.


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/8/08)

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage 
Batz - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided 
AndrewQld - Bo Pilsner, Linseneintopf


I,ll probably be up friday night for a saturday fish if that's still a go.
Andrew


----------



## yardy (12/8/08)

I'll confirm a bit closer to the day, but i'll probably tear up to Agnes for the day with the family, i've got a lager of some description ticking over @ 7*C atm, I'll bring beer :icon_drunk: :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers


----------



## jayandcath (12/8/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage
> Batz - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
> Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided
> AndrewQld - Bo Pilsner, Linseneintopf
> ...


----------



## Batz (12/8/08)

Bugger
Phone call for an early start,I'll brew when I get back.

Batz


----------



## Zwickel (12/8/08)

howdy folks,
that seems to be the right party for myself to join, at least that condition:


Henno said:


> So if somebody else wants to bring a vienna or weizen or some german sausages we can all use bad German accents and talk about invading Poland.


 I could fulfil






much to my regret Im living too far away. That seems to become a great party.

Id contribute with things like that:






and whilst you all are eating that ordinary german sausages, Id be shovelling the delicious Australian seafood:


----------



## Batz (12/8/08)

We can have another one at the bat cave when your in town Zwickel  

Batz


----------



## QldKev (20/8/08)

Thought about time to wake this thread up again.



Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage 
Batz - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided 
AndrewQld - Bo Pilsner, Linseneintopf
Jay - drinks and food TBA
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA


----------



## InCider (20/8/08)

QldKev said:


> Thought about time to wake this thread up again.



Good idea Kev!

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage 
Batz - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided 
AndrewQld - Bo Pilsner, Linseneintopf
Jay - drinks and food TBA
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
InCider - TBA closer to the day. Maybe even a cider!


----------



## Batz (24/8/08)

InCider said:


> Good idea Kev!
> 
> Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage
> Batz - Alt and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
> ...




Well I am only back for a couple of days and will not have time to brew,so looks like it will have to be an Alt brewed after this next swing.

Batz


----------



## InCider (24/8/08)

And we'll need some charcoal tablets :lol: 

For drinking, I'll bring a cider. What would you like? Sweet, dry and of course it will be draft!


----------



## Batz (24/8/08)

InCider said:


> And we'll need some charcoal tablets :lol:




And Petes going to be there as well



Can you imagine him joining in with the other pair !  Scarey !





Batz h34r:


----------



## jayandcath (24/8/08)

InCider said:


> And we'll need some charcoal tablets :lol:
> 
> For drinking, I'll bring a cider. What would you like? Sweet, dry and of course it will be draft!



Mate I reacon a dry, and while on the subject on the trip. Can you put down if you want a ride with me???

18/10/08
Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage 
Batz -Alt Bier and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided 
AndrewQld - Bo Pilsner, Linseneintopf
Jay - drinks and food TBA
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
InCider - TBA closer to the day. Maybe even a cider!

Traveling with Jay - Jay + 3 available


----------



## InCider (24/8/08)

jayandcath said:


> Mate I reacon a dry, and while on the subject on the trip. Can you put down if you want a ride with me???
> 
> 18/10/08
> Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage
> ...


----------



## Henno (29/8/08)

Just thought as the host I should poke my head back in here. I am in sunny New Zealand at the moment trying to drink all their beer. So far I have almost succeeded as there is not much left over here now! We are off to a German bar here in Christchurch tonight on our last night to do some research. Have just found out the owner is German and imports his own sausages! Hooray.

See you all soon.


----------



## InCider (29/8/08)

Henno said:


> Just thought as the host I should poke my head back in here. I am in sunny New Zealand at the moment trying to drink all their beer. So far I have almost succeeded as there is not much left over here now! We are off to a German bar here in Christchurch tonight on our last night to do some research. Have just found out the owner is German and imports his own sausages! Hooray.
> 
> See you all soon.




Two words Henno:

You bloody bastard! :lol: 

So jealous! 

Can't wait until the Oktoberfaust!


----------



## jayandcath (29/8/08)

InCider said:


> Two words Henno:
> 
> You bloody bastard! :lol:
> 
> ...



What happened, Henno checkin' out some German's sausage in New Zealand.  
Mate that bloke is hard core, go get em tiger.

Jay


----------



## InCider (29/8/08)

jayandcath said:


> What happened, Henno checkin' out some German's sausage in New Zealand.
> Mate that bloke is hard core, go get em tiger.
> 
> Jay



Cheat'n Kiwi Spooner!


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/8/08)

Henno fighting over a bit of German sausage, not a good look I'm afraid. We're all jealous mate.

I might bring up a bottle of 14% Mead, it's a Viking drink.... I'm pretty sure they lived somewhere near Germany??? didn't they????

Andrew


----------



## jayandcath (29/8/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Henno fighting over a bit of German sausage, not a good look I'm afraid. We're all jealous mate.
> 
> I might bring up a bottle of 14% Mead, it's a Viking drink.... I'm pretty sure they lived somewhere near Germany??? didn't they????
> 
> Andrew



If Incider gets his horn out, I'm leaving!!!!!!

Jay


----------



## bulp (30/8/08)

German sausage GOOD, New Zealand sausage GOOD but you have to pick out the wool between your teeth :lol: 

(sorry i have been drinking Dopplebock, preparing for Oktoberfest)


----------



## kevnlis (4/9/08)

Bugga guys! I am gonna be up in Hervey Bay from the 19th of Sept to the 6th of Oct. Will just miss ya's! Sounds like it's gonna be a good time, make sure you each have a beer on me


----------



## InCider (4/9/08)

kevnlis said:


> Bugga guys! I am gonna be up in Hervey Bay from the 19th of Sept to the 6th of Oct. Will just miss ya's! Sounds like it's gonna be a good time, make sure you each have a beer on me



Let us know if you're changing plans Kev. Keen to meet up for a beer! 

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Henno (4/9/08)

Back in rainy oz now. Property is still here but my oktoberfests are, well, suss to say the least. Mind you I have not drunk that many. Anybody that wants to bring one up to show me how bad mine are is welcome. I will have a few ales on tap though. 

Have made a few contacts in the seafood industry lately. Anybody that finds tiger prawns, bugs and scallops not German enough let me know if it is too offensive.


----------



## jayandcath (4/9/08)

Henno said:


> Back in rainy oz now. Property is still here but my oktoberfests are, well, suss to say the least. Mind you I have not drunk that many. Anybody that wants to bring one up to show me how bad mine are is welcome. I will have a few ales on tap though.
> 
> Have made a few contacts in the seafood industry lately. Anybody that finds tiger prawns, bugs and scallops not German enough let me know if it is too offensive.



Henno I don't go for the seafood at all, but as long as there is Bar-B that I can sizzle me sausage on, I'll be sweet. Is anybody taking any vegies or salad out of curiousity????

Jay


----------



## Henno (4/9/08)

There will be a barby with german snags, fresh crusty bread rolls and saurkraut. I have my eye on some real german mustard at a local deli as well. I'll think about salads and stuff when we get closer if somebody hasn't volunteered.


----------



## jayandcath (4/9/08)

Henno said:


> There will be a barby with german snags, fresh crusty bread rolls and saurkraut. I have my eye on some real german mustard at a local deli as well. I'll think about salads and stuff when we get closer if somebody hasn't volunteered.



The week of the event I'll take a drive and get my "treats". Near my old place, the butchershop was established about 75 years ago by a german settler, it's still in the family and they still make there own snags and smallgoods, bloody good too.

Jay


----------



## kevnlis (4/9/08)

Cheers Cider, unfortunately those are the days of my break. I doubt the Uni will accept "AHB Ocktoberfest Meetup" as a valid reason for missing lectures 

Anyone is welcome in HB for a few beers if you are in the area! Just send me a PM and let me know when you will be around. I will try to dig out a few special beers just for the occassion


----------



## QldKev (7/9/08)

How many ladies are going to be there? My wife is thinking of coming for a laugh!

QldKev


----------



## jayandcath (7/9/08)

QldKev said:


> How many ladies are going to be there? My wife is thinking of coming for a laugh!
> 
> QldKev



Mate I offered to the boss that she should come, knowing all the while that with three units :blink: (Incider, Bulp and Batz) already reserving seats in the shootin' wagon that she would probably withdraw. But if she does change her mind, Incider's riding on the roof I guess.  

Jay


----------



## Henno (8/9/08)

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage 
Batz -Alt Bier and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided 
AndrewQld - Bo Pilsner, Linseneintopf
Jay - drinks and food TBA
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
InCider - TBA closer to the day. Maybe even a cider!
Budwiser - coleslaw and potato salad


----------



## Henno (8/9/08)

Bring her along Kev. Bedrooms are a bit short on though if you are staying. Actually I just realised I have a big two room tent that will be put up with an inflatable camp mattrice in it. We will also have a bit of floor space in my shed which is lined and airconditioned so more of a guest house with austar dishes really. First in to bags them gets them.


----------



## QldKev (9/9/08)

Thanks Henno, Put the wife and I in for the shed; we will bring along all our own bed stuff. we'll be able to watch 10 chanels of Austar at a time once I get all the dishes running.  It will be just the Sat night, looks like the friday fishing is off for me.


QldKev


----------



## porky (9/9/08)

Henno said:


> Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage
> Batz -Alt Bier and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
> Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided
> AndrewQld - Bo Pilsner, Linseneintopf
> ...


----------



## InCider (18/9/08)

Hey Brewerhooders,

I'm bringing a mate with me - Dodgy. He hates fishing with a passion so he's bringing a boat.

Jay - I'll be getting a ride up on Thursday nite so I'll leave a seat clear for Cath. (or an oxygen tent ) :lol: 

If anyone else is keen for Friday/Saturday fishing let me know.

InCider.


----------



## Henno (19/9/08)

How big is the boat Incider? If we get a wind free day I love to go just offshore and chase mackerel or even a little marlin. If the boat is big enough to go out wide we will be in trout/emperor teritory.

Two nights ago we went about 5k's out got this little bugger


----------



## Batz (19/9/08)

I love Cobia!


----------



## InCider (19/9/08)

I haven't see this one, but the last one was and offshore that Dodgy had.

Nice pics Henno - I've got wood just thinking about the fish! :super:


----------



## Henno (19/9/08)

I didn't have a gymbal belt to fight this fish. I haven't had wood since. The bruising is just starting to go away. No guarantees that we have good weather and even if we do that we produce any fish. That's why it's called fishing and not catching. If it's blowing a gale we can float around the creek and chase flatties or jacks.

On another note I am a bit worried that my Oktoberfest's are going to be a bit bland. I may end up supplying something very non German in the beer department. I am working on my sausage recipes though.

If we apply saurkraut to this guy would it be German enough? Or put a little moustache on him maybe.


----------



## Zwickel (19/9/08)

Henno said:


> ......If we apply saurkraut to this guy would it be German enough? Or put a little moustache on him maybe.
> View attachment 21283


oh...yeah...that would be very german.....ahem.....and put em a cap on


----------



## Batz (26/9/08)

Almost time to confirm dates,times and directions Henno.
I brewed an Alt for the occasion yesterday.

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/9/08)

Much as this kills me to say I am going to have to drop out.

The following weekend is the ANHC conference in Melbourne and since part of my prize in the QABC comp was an all expenses paid trip to Melbourne I'll be going down, and two weekends away in a row just isn't possible at the moment with all the other commitments I have going on.

I know Henno and Terri will show you a great time, so have fun everyone.

Andrew


----------



## Batz (26/9/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Much as this kills me to say I am going to have to drop out.
> 
> The following weekend is the ANHC conference in Melbourne and since part of my prize in the QABC comp was an all expenses paid trip to Melbourne I'll be going down, and two weekends away in a row just isn't possible at the moment with all the other commitments I have going on.
> 
> ...




And we changed the dates for you  
As an act of generosity I will take you're place and do the conference thingy,so you can attend the Agnes meet !
No,no,no it's ok thanks Andrew,least I can do.

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/9/08)

Batz said:


> And we changed the dates for you
> As an act of generosity I will take you're place and do the conference thingy,so you can attend the Agnes meet !
> No,no,no it's ok thanks Andrew,least I can do.
> 
> Batz



Ha!!!!! Fat chance, have you had a look at the menus for the 2 dinners? :icon_drool2:


----------



## yardy (26/9/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> *Much as this kills me to say I am going to have to drop out.*



me as well, not that i was ever a definite, got a shutdown to do.

have a good one 

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Henno (27/9/08)

Ok, I think we agreed on the evening of Saturday 18th for the big night. I would suggest arrival anytime from 2 or 3 onwards. Any fishers are welcome the night before but again no promises with the weather. At the moment it is blowing it's head off up here which seems to be the norm this year. 

Anybody wanting instructions to get here just PM me as I have a set of directions ready. Last time I posted my address on a fishing site it was published in a book that was handed out at a Meet and Greet, this also included a description of my boat, fantastic information for baddies to get there hands on. It's a piece of piss to find though.

Now Andrew has dropped out and due to the fact that I have been working away from home constantly since returning from NZ I am really concerned about the beer I am supplying so please go easy on me if I don't supply stuff to the level that Batz did recently.


----------



## InCider (27/9/08)

I've got a cider fermenting away like a bastard - champagne yeast will make it a little bit... ahem ... heavy! :lol:


----------



## jayandcath (27/9/08)

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage 
Batz -Alt Bier and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided 
Jay - Alt Bier and a German treat
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
InCider - TBA closer to the day. Maybe even a cider!


----------



## InCider (27/9/08)

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage 
Batz -Alt Bier and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided 
Jay - Alt Bier and a German treat
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
InCider - Traditional German Cider.


----------



## Henno (27/9/08)

Did somebody say they had a CD of German music. I am downloading some now but may only have a few songs. So far they are a cack though. I am currently listening to a masterpiece entitled Zigge-zagge, hoi, hoi, hoi! I can make out the word Bier mentioned a few times so it must be relevant. Where is Zwickel with his MP3s!


----------



## Batz (27/9/08)

Henno said:


> Did somebody say they had a CD of German music. I am downloading some now but may only have a few songs. So far they are a cack though. I am currently listening to a masterpiece entitled Zigge-zagge, hoi, hoi, hoi! I can make out the word Bier mentioned a few times so it must be relevant. Where is Zwickel with his MP3s!




I have CD of German Oktoberfest music!
When I saw it at a Vinnies store for 50c I was wrapped,only to discover that I had been overcharged and ripped off.
I'll bring it along on the proviso that you have to keep it.

Batz


----------



## Batz (28/9/08)

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage 
Batz -Alt Bier and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided 
Jay - Alt Bier and a German treat
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
InCider - Traditional German Cider. 


Just checked this out
Sean don't you dare bring a cider to a brew night! Now brew a mans beer ASAP
Burp a wheat? What are you mad? Now brew something drinkable ASAP

Now you girls pull your fingers out and brew tonight if necessary,I am ashamed of you all !!

Batz


----------



## yardy (28/9/08)

typical fitter, too bloody fussy :lol:


----------



## Henno (28/9/08)

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage *and sauerkraut* 
Batz -Alt Bier and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided 
Jay - Alt Bier and a German treat
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
InCider - Traditional German Cider. 

Don't listen to Batz guys. I'm sure gay men need alcohol too. I think we need a male sheep to spoon. We could call it BaaBrian. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Batz (28/9/08)

Henno said:


> I think we need a male sheep to spoon. We could call it BaaBrian.



He's not the Messiah,he's just a naughty sheep!


Batz


----------



## InCider (28/9/08)

Batz said:


> Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and some kind of German sausage
> Batz -Alt Bier and some kind of German sausage and sauerkraut
> Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided
> Jay - Alt Bier and a German treat
> ...



That's it Batz, I'm bringing a keg of white wine spritzer :lol:


----------



## bulp (28/9/08)

Just for you Batz i'm half way through the boil on a German weizen hope your thirsty :lol:


----------



## jayandcath (28/9/08)

InCider said:


> That's it Batz, I'm bringing a keg of white wine spritzer :lol:



Is that to go with your frock  

Jay


----------



## Tony (28/9/08)

InCider said:


> That's it Batz, I'm bringing a keg of white wine spritzer :lol:



I have nothing to do with this but that reply goes so so well wit the new avatar :lol:


----------



## Batz (4/10/08)

I may not make this event guys,there is a shut at Lamanex for 8 days that includes this weekend.
Xmas is approaching and extra cash would be handy, it really depends if I score another swing away.I'll let you know as soon as I do.

Batz


----------



## Batz (7/10/08)

Well I won't be attending :angry: 

I have two weeks at Kogan Creek Power Station starting the 19th,sorry Henno but this happens to me all the f$#king time!

Batz


----------



## bulp (7/10/08)

Batz said:


> Well I won't be attending :angry:
> 
> I have two weeks at Kogan Creek Power Station starting the 19th,sorry Henno but this happens to me all the f$#king time!
> 
> Batz




Spewing Batz , damn shame mate bloody work , but don't worry i'll save some wheat beer for ya :lol: .


----------



## Batz (7/10/08)

It's the downer about working shuts,between April and November I can be called away at anytime.I can knock it back but that costs me and I am liable to not score the next shut either.
Unfortunately with the market as it is ATM I need the work.


You drink all the wheat beer bulp,I'll live without it.

Batz


----------



## Henno (7/10/08)

So this looks looks like the attendance list as it stands, I think. I had some interesting spices arrive for my bratwurst today.

If everybody could include the people they are bringing that would help a bit.


Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and bratwurst and some other beer.
Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided 
Jay - Alt Bier and a German treat
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
InCider - Traditional German Cider. 
Budwiser - coleslaw and potato salad, home made brekky sausage


----------



## InCider (7/10/08)

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and bratwurst and some other beer.
Bulp - Weizen (hopefully) air bed and food to be decided 
Jay - Alt Bier and a German treat
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
InCider - Traditional German Cider. Bringing Baa Bra
Budwiser - coleslaw and potato salad, home made brekky sausage


----------



## bulp (8/10/08)

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and bratwurst and some other beer.
Bulp - Hefeweizen - German Sausages maybe some sauerkraut (spelling )
Jay - Alt Bier and a German treat
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
InCider - Traditional German Cider. Bringing Baa Bra
Budwiser - coleslaw and potato salad, home made brekky sausage


----------



## jayandcath (8/10/08)

bulp said:


> Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest and bratwurst and some other beer.
> Bulp - Hefeweizen - German Sausages maybe some sauerkraut (spelling )
> Jay +1 - Alt Bier and a German treats
> QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
> ...


----------



## Henno (8/10/08)

It has been suggested to me, and I don't want to mention Batz's name so I don't incriminate him, that we put this off a few weeks so Andrew,Batz and even Screwy could attend. I am flexible with dates at this stage so would like to post this to see what people's opinions of this are and when would be good for all of us. The other thing is these guys do make incredibly good beer and my taste buds would appreciate their attendance for that as well as their advice on my fledgling system.

Whadyas reckon?


----------



## Batz (8/10/08)

Henno said:


> It has been suggested to me, and I don't want to mention Batz's name so I don't incriminate him, that we put this off a few weeks so Andrew,Batz and even Screwy could attend. I am flexible with dates at this stage so would like to post this to see what people's opinions of this are and when would be good for all of us. The other thing is these guys do make incredibly good beer and my taste buds would appreciate their attendance for that as well as their advice on my fledgling system.
> 
> Whadyas reckon?



What an incredibly good idea,can't believe I didn't think of it :lol: Novemberfest?

Only problem I can see is it may be getting a little close to the Xmas swap

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/10/08)

Henno said:


> It has been suggested to me, and I don't want to mention Batz's name so I don't incriminate him, that we put this off a few weeks so Andrew,Batz and even Screwy could attend. I am flexible with dates at this stage so would like to post this to see what people's opinions of this are and when would be good for all of us. The other thing is these guys do make incredibly good beer and my taste buds would appreciate their attendance for that as well as their advice on my fledgling system.
> 
> Whadyas reckon?



November is not good for me, family birthday on the 7th, Cruising on the high seas from 14th - 23rd so that only leaves the 29 th which would be too late I think. I'm sure some of the others make a good beer too :lol: so you won't be short on great beer to drink.
I might have to skip this regardless of when it's on as the next month or so is pretty hectic here.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## kevnlis (8/10/08)

I won't be back til January. So if your delaying it that long let me know


----------



## jayandcath (8/10/08)

I'm easy, but November and December are an absolute shit fight normally, and the case swap is late November. So would it be better to make it January???
Let me know what the options are.

Jay


----------



## clean brewer (8/10/08)

jayandcath said:


> I'm easy, but November and December are an absolute shit fight normally, and the case swap is late November. So would it be better to make it January???
> Let me know what the options are.
> 
> Jay



If it was in January(late), I may even be able to join the festivities, I hate working every weekend, its when everyone else does all the fun things.

Januaryfest, bloody beautiful hot time for beer drinking too.. :chug:


----------



## bulp (8/10/08)

Pretty much the only other date i could attend is weekend of Nov 1st/2nd, After that i'll be living 2000 km's away in sunny and warm <_< Victoria, would still like to attend but majority rules i spose.


----------



## bonj (8/10/08)

This is an interesting development. I'll be watching intently to see what happens.


----------



## Zwickel (8/10/08)

Bonj said:


> This is an interesting development. I'll be watching intently to see what happens.


+1

if youre considering to meet in January, I could join you. I have already a reservation for the 10. of Jan. straight to Brisbane with Korean Air.
Id wearing some Lederhosen and bring some Rollmops with me  

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj (8/10/08)

Zwickel said:


> +1
> 
> if youre considering to meet in January, I could join you. I have already a reservation for the 10. of Jan. straight to Brisbane with Korean Air.
> Id wearing some Lederhosen and bring some Rollmops with me
> ...


Bring a short dirndl clad hotty with you and we've got a deal! How do you pronounce dirndl by the way?





:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## QldKev (8/10/08)

What about keeping the curent plans, and making a Jantoberfest ?
Just an idea..

QldKev


----------



## Henno (8/10/08)

Righto, here's my problem with January. I am house sitting for Budwiser from Fri 16th to Fri 23 Jan leaving only the weekend of 9th/10th (no good for Zwickel) or the weekend of 30th/31st (will Zwickel still be here?)

More numbers would be great and even Andrew can't have plans that far away! I will personally pay for Bulp's airfare from Vic to watch him put that bloody bed up again.


----------



## Henno (8/10/08)

Oh yeah, there are spanish mackerel, mangrove jack, and mud crabs everywhere up here in January.


----------



## Batz (8/10/08)

Having a night at the cave with Zwickel on his trip.Dates TBA....all invited of course.

(He has German blow torches)

Batz


----------



## clean brewer (8/10/08)

Henno said:


> Righto, here's my problem with January. I am house sitting for Budwiser from Fri 16th to Fri 23 Jan leaving only the weekend of 9th/10th (no good for Zwickel) or the weekend of 30th/31st (will Zwickel still be here?)
> 
> More numbers would be great and even Andrew can't have plans that far away! I will personally pay for Bulp's airfare from Vic to watch him put that bloody bed up again.



That date of 30/31st is the bomb for me, surely a awesome gathering can be put together in that time frame. Leading up to Xmas and New Year is a time of mayhem, all is very quiet at the end of Jan..


----------



## Batz (8/10/08)

Have your Oktoberfest when you were going to have it!
It was only tossed about as a change so Andrew,Screwy and I could make it....and looks like we can't anyway  

I know you will have a good one,be nice to the sheep

Batz


----------



## jayandcath (8/10/08)

January's good with me mate, and I might even come up for an extra day and wet a line and get some crabs......no wait  

Jay


----------



## Zwickel (8/10/08)

jayandcath said:


> January's good with me mate, and I might even come up for an extra day and wet a line and get some crabs......no wait
> 
> Jay


October until January, thats time enough to do a second fest, isnt it?

So, I wouldnt cancel the planned Oktoberfest, just do a second one in January, maybe you could call it a "Hot Summer Night in Queensland".
A reason to celebrate a festival is easy to find, we Germans are world champions in that  

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/10/08)

January should be good for me, but you should definately go ahead with this first one, you guys will have a ball.

Andrew


----------



## Henno (8/10/08)

I hope none of the remaining attendees did anything radical with Sat 18th as it looks like that will be the Okky in Aggy date. Batz is a horrible man for messing with our heads.

As it stands:

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest, sauerkraut, bratwurst and some other beer.
Bulp - Hefeweizen - German Sausages maybe some sauerkraut
Jay +1 - Alt Bier and a German treats
QldKev - Crusty bread rolls and TBA
InCider - Traditional German Cider. Bringing Baa Bra
Budwiser - coleslaw and potato salad, home made brekky sausage


----------



## Batz (8/10/08)

Henno said:


> I hope none of the remaining attendees did anything radical with Sat 18th as it looks like that will be the Okky in Aggy date. Batz is a horrible man for messing with our heads.




You could have it last week,then Andrew,Screwy and I would have been there.And our hangover gone by now  

need anymore help just give me a hoy ok ?

Batz


----------



## Henno (8/10/08)

If talking about socialising with the aid of time travel does not qualify as messing with our heads I give up!  

Batz just told me that if somebody wants to drop into his place they can pick up a lovely keg of Alt for us to consume and some other treats has put aside for the occasion.


----------



## jayandcath (8/10/08)

Henno said:


> Batz just told me that if somebody wants to drop into his place they can pick up a lovely keg of Alt for us to consume and some other treats has put aside for the occasion.



I can do that, more than happy to. Need to talk to OB1 about my Alt anyway, try and get some Jedi secrets.  

Agnes here we come. B) 

Jay


----------



## bulp (9/10/08)

Phew, my liver was having palpatations there for a minute, Das ist goot


----------



## Zwickel (9/10/08)

bulp said:


> Phew, my liver was having palpatations there for a minute, Das ist goot


hahahaha....the doctor palpated my liver and stated: man, youve always been very thirsty in your live, right?
no, no doc, I replied, I never let it come to that.

:icon_cheers:

sorry mates for being off-topic


----------



## QldKev (9/10/08)

Henno said:


> I hope none of the remaining attendees did anything radical with Sat 18th as it looks like that will be the Okky in Aggy date. Batz is a horrible man for messing with our heads.
> 
> As it stands:
> 
> ...



I'm a use it or loose it type guy, and I was getting worried my liver wasn't going to get its gym visit.

I've just remembered to add the wife to the totals; also added Sauerkraut/nibbles.. Any ideas on more food.

QldKev


----------



## Henno (9/10/08)

What are olvies and hot wuss Kev?


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/10/08)

Sounds like you guys will have a ball, sorry I'm missing out.
Have fun.

Andrew


----------



## Batz (9/10/08)

Henno said:


> Batz just told me that if somebody wants to drop into his place they can pick up a lovely keg of Alt for us to consume and some other treats has put aside for the occasion.




I have to keg it first
And I must say I find it a little cheeky to be expected to supply a keg and who knows what other treats for a brew night that i can't attend


----------



## QldKev (9/10/08)

olvies = olives typo
wuss = wurst, but chilli hot

QldKev


----------



## Henno (9/10/08)

I was only taking the piss Geoff but it sounds like Jay is serious. Oh well. We'll give you the empty keg back


----------



## InCider (9/10/08)

Henno said:


> Don't be alarmed Queenslanders, the flashing things on the corners of my car are called indicators.




ROFL!!!!
:lol: 

Dear Henno,

You owe me some new pants, or at least some plastic ones if you are going to have signatures like that on your posts.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## Henno (9/10/08)

InCider said:


> Hey Brewerhooders,
> 
> I'm bringing a mate with me - Dodgy. He hates fishing with a passion so he's bringing a boat.
> 
> InCider.



Still bringing the mate with the boat? If so get here Friday night for an early to bed early to rise Sat morning fish, weather permitting.


----------



## InCider (9/10/08)

Henno said:


> Still bringing the mate with the boat? If so get here Friday night for an early to bed early to rise Sat morning fish, weather permitting.



I'll call and confirm by tomorrow COB - otherwise I'll be up with Brett & Jay. 

InCider.


----------



## InCider (10/10/08)

Henno - I got hold of Dodgy today - I'd left a message and he called me back - after he discharged himself from hospital with Kidney Stones!! one was 5mm and the other 12mm. Needless to say he wasn't man enough the pass them :blink: 

So it's just me.

And Baa Bra.


----------



## Batz (10/10/08)

Always close to the event,they start dropping off like...well





Batz


----------



## jayandcath (10/10/08)

Henno said:


> I was only taking the piss Geoff but it sounds like Jay is serious. Oh well. We'll give you the empty keg back



HEY, ITS NOT FUNNY TO MAKE FUN OF YOUR SLOW FRIENDS.

J J J JAY


----------



## bulp (15/10/08)

Thought i'd wake er up after all Oktoberfest is coming Oktoberfest is coming Is there anything else you need us to bring Henno, been listning to dodgy German beer music today will bring the cd on Sat.


----------



## Screwtop (15/10/08)

Sorry guys, really crazy/busy time here, MIL had a stroke a few weeks ago and we're travelling 120K every second day to and from the Rehab centre. This lady is a champ, to see such an active person all of a sudden paralysed and being fed through a nasal tube really makes you gratefull for every fun day you've ever had. 

Between the conference in Melbourne, moving house, XMAS swap etc, I can't think straight let alone plan dates. Hope you all have a great time and hopefully we can have a FebFest BPU when Zwickel is here, if there is any way Brett can make it that would be icing on the cake eh brewers. He could do a bed assembly demonstration for Zwickel, I'm certain he wouldn't have seen anything like it at home. Zwickel mostly sees people on beds already assembled and they're usually sleeping as deeply as Brett does after a demonstration :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Batz (15/10/08)

Screwtop said:


> Sorry guys, really crazy/busy time here, MIL had a stroke a few weeks ago and we're travelling 120K every second day to and from the Rehab centre. This lady is a champ, to see such an active person all of a sudden paralysed and being fed through a nasal tube really makes you gratefull for every fun day you've ever had.
> 
> Between the conference in Melbourne, moving house, XMAS swap etc, I can't think straight let alone plan dates. Hope you all have a great time and hopefully we can have a FebFest BPU when Zwickel is here, if there is any way Brett can make it that would be icing on the cake eh brewers. He could do a bed assembly demonstration for Zwickel, I'm certain he wouldn't have seen anything like it at home. Zwickel mostly sees people on beds already assembled and they're usually sleeping as deeply as Brett does after a demonstration :lol:
> 
> Screwy



I hope all works out well for the MIL Screwy,been through that with my father.

Guys you all have a good one too,I would rather be there than going off to work believe me.

Batz


----------



## Henno (15/10/08)

As much as we'd love to be tough guys and say it the other way round I think we all know it's family first beer second. Look after yourself as well as the MIL Screwy. 

Regarding stuff to bring down Brett I suppose we could do with some bacon and eggs for the morning hungover brekky. That and we are having trouble getting good crusty bread rolls to eat our sausages in.

Regarding the sausages I made two batches on the weekend and let them stand and when we tried a few they were a bit bland. So I made another bloody 5kg last night with some more spice in them. I used a recipe with powdered milk and various spices for one and a premix bratwurst for the other. Last night I just doubled everything to get some more taste. I also could not for the life of me think of an ingredient the Germans were famous for using so googled around and found out that for a few years last century they used a lot of something called Zyklon B. So I wacked a bit of that in a few of the snags, they'll be the lucky door prize


----------



## bulp (15/10/08)

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest, sauerkraut, bratwurst and some other beer.
Bulp - Hefeweizen - saurkraut n sausage hot pot , kilo of unt bacon
Jay +1 - Alt Bier and a German treats
QldKev + 1 - Crusty bread rolls, Sauerkraut/nibbles (cheese, olvies, hot wuss, etc) and TBA
InCider - Traditional German Cider. Bringing Baa Bra
Budwiser - coleslaw and potato salad, home made brekky sausage

Geez were gunna be fartin like bastards mmmmm cabbage and meat :icon_drool2: 

Hope the MIL is alright Screwy, don't worry mate i'll give you a private viewing of my drunken bed assembly skills before i leave  .


----------



## InCider (15/10/08)

Henno and Teri - Oktoberfest, sauerkraut, bratwurst and some other beer.
Bulp - Hefeweizen - saurkraut n sausage hot pot , kilo of unt bacon
Jay +1 - Alt Bier and a German treats
QldKev + 1 - Crusty bread rolls, Sauerkraut/nibbles (cheese, olvies, hot wuss, etc) and TBA
InCider - Traditional German Cider. Bringing Baa Bra + Eggs & HashBrowns & any other brekky stuff! 
Budwiser - coleslaw and potato salad, home made brekky sausage

It looks like BULP, Budwiser & I are the lone-wolves out on the prowl!


----------



## Zwickel (15/10/08)

Screwy, I feel very sorry for that fateful happening to MIL. I hope she recovers very soon.

Folks, let me tell ya just a hint how Germans cure a hangover: The best remedy to cure a hangover is a "Rollmops".

Put the whole Rollmops in your mouth, keep it there for a moment and then wash it down with another beer. Preferred the same drink that made you drunk the night before.

It helps.


----------



## staggalee (15/10/08)

InCider said:


> It looks like BULP, Budwiser & I are the lone-wolves out on the prowl!



Sorry, I didn`t mean to laugh, but I happened to glance at your avatar and then read that. :lol: 

staggalee.


----------



## Batz (15/10/08)

Zwickel said:


> Folks, let me tell ya just a hint how Germans cure a hangover: The best remedy to cure a hangover is a "Rollmops".
> 
> Put the whole Rollmops in your mouth, keep it there for a moment and then wash it down with another beer. Preferred the same drink that made you drunk the night before.
> 
> It helps.




I am going to watch you do that !

Batz


----------



## Batz (15/10/08)

Someone want to drop in here on the way?

Batz


----------



## InCider (15/10/08)

Zwickel said:


> Folks, let me tell ya just a hint how Germans cure a hangover: The best remedy to cure a hangover is a "Rollmops".
> 
> Put the whole Rollmops in your mouth, keep it there for a moment and then wash it down with another beer. Preferred the same drink that made you drunk the night before.
> 
> It helps.



Rollmops grew popular throughout Germany during the Biedermeier period of the early 19th century and were known as a particular specialty of Berlin, like the similar pickled herring dish Bismarckhering. A crucial factor in their popularity was the development of the long-range railway network, which allowed the transport of herring from the North and Baltic Seas to the interior. The fish was pickled to preserve it and transported in wooden barrels. In pubs in Old Berlin, it was common to have high-rising glass display cases (Hungerturm, meaning "hunger tower") on the bar to present ready-to-eat dishes like lard bread, salt eggs, meatballs, mettwurst (bacon sausage) and of course rollmops. _At the present time, rollmops are commonly served as part of the German *Katerfrhstc*k (hangover breakfast) which is believed to restore some electrolytes._

I'm in - sounds delicious! 

(credit to wikipedia for the quote)


----------



## bulp (15/10/08)

InCider said:


> Rollmops grew popular throughout Germany during the Biedermeier period of the early 19th century and were known as a particular specialty of Berlin, like the similar pickled herring dish Bismarckhering. A crucial factor in their popularity was the development of the long-range railway network, which allowed the transport of herring from the North and Baltic Seas to the interior. The fish was pickled to preserve it and transported in wooden barrels. In pubs in Old Berlin, it was common to have high-rising glass display cases (Hungerturm, meaning "hunger tower") on the bar to present ready-to-eat dishes like lard bread, salt eggs, meatballs, mettwurst (bacon sausage) and of course rollmops. _At the present time, rollmops are commonly served as part of the German *Katerfrhstc*k (hangover breakfast) which is believed to restore some electrolytes._
> 
> I'm in - sounds delicious!
> 
> (credit to wikipedia for the quote)



Just so happens i know where to purchase some Rollmops, was looking at them just dis mornin might hold you to that Sean :icon_vomit:


----------



## Zwickel (16/10/08)

could someone please ( as far as someone is able to do so) take some photos of the morning after?

Id give away 10 kegs of my foinest Zwickel Beer, if I could see ya eating rollmops for breakfast


----------



## InCider (16/10/08)

bulp said:


> Just so happens i know where to purchase some Rollmops, was looking at them just dis mornin might hold you to that Sean :icon_vomit:






Zwickel said:


> could someone please ( as far as someone is able to do so) take some photos of the morning after?
> 
> Id give away 10 kegs of my foinest Zwickel Beer, if I could see ya eating rollmops for breakfast



Allright I'll do it. I have never had rollmops as I always they were pickled octopus! Herring sounds much better! 

And the drive home will be aromatic to say the least!


----------



## Batz (16/10/08)

InCider said:


> Allright I'll do it. I have never had rollmops as I always they were pickled octopus! Herring sounds much better!
> 
> And the drive home will be aromatic to say the least!





I can see it now,less than fit bunch of brewers

Brekky's ready !





I am pleased I can't make it now ! Could get a bit messy :icon_vomit: 


Batz


----------



## InCider (16/10/08)

Yum! I can't wait!


----------



## Henno (16/10/08)

If somebody brings them I'll eat them for Brekky no probs. Bit of an unfair advantage seeing as though only pickled is still even more cooked than I am used to eating seafood. Try raw squid guts and raw prawns and scallops. To tell you the truth the nastiest thing you can get is some of the Japanese cooked seafood to be honest. I ate some cooked freshwater mussels that looked like cungewoi that were the bitterest things I have ever eaten.

Rollmops,.... ha! for pussies. You'd loose your 10 kegs pretty fast with me Zwick!

Did any of you sunshine coaster get your PM's I sent youse regarding the German bread bakery in Peregian?


----------



## Henno (16/10/08)

Here they are. On the front of the barby you can see things in big grey shells. I would take rollmops over these nasty little buggers anyday. Rest of the barby was good though.




As soon as you hear 'It's considered a delicacy you know' run, run like hell!


----------



## Batz (16/10/08)

Henno said:


> Here they are. On the front of the barby you can see things in big grey shells. I would take rollmops over these nasty little buggers anyday. Rest of the barby was good though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21867
> ...




The ones in the shell for me ! yum...and drink the juices

batz


----------



## InCider (16/10/08)

Henno said:


> Here they are. On the front of the barby you can see things in big grey shells. I would take rollmops over these nasty little buggers anyday. Rest of the barby was good though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21867
> ...



How do you get the rollmops in the shells Henno? :lol: 

Perigian is nearly an hour from BULP and myself, so what I'll do is check out the local bakery and get a few knocked out for sat AM pickup. How many do you think we'll need?

InCider.


----------



## staggalee (16/10/08)

Henno said:


> Here they are. On the front of the barby you can see things in big grey shells. I would take rollmops over these nasty little buggers anyday. Rest of the barby was good though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21867
> ...


I don`t want to trumpet my ignorance Henno, but wtf are they?
They look like some sort of big clam or such.

staggalee.


----------



## InCider (17/10/08)

Hey SCOIAs,

Just got 24 crunchy bread rolls for the wurst. Couldn't find any German mustard - must be a WW2 thing as there was only French & English. So I got a small jar of each and some wholemeal mustard too. After the pic of Henno's BBQ and the 'man oysters' I'm starving. But, like Stagga, I don't know what they are! 

Time to go and mess around with some beers in the shed...

InCider.
Member of SCOIAs & The Brewerhood


----------



## InCider (17/10/08)

BUMP!

Just had a taste of the Apfelwein. And I think we'll need some contraceptives. Even after two weeks fermenting (I thought it was done!) it still kept going in the keg!!! It was the first time I thought a keg was going to bend on me. :blink: Then last Saturday Jay told me he had buckled a keg!!!

It's making me a bit pissy so I'll go and have another to make sure...

I'm so EXCITED!

InCider.


----------



## jayandcath (18/10/08)

Good morning all,
Well time is almost upon us and I am getting ready for the road trip. As for popping into Batz and the bakery, I would love to but either one will add an hour + onto the trip (probably two or three if we go to Batz's :chug: , it would be rude not to have a couple of beers)
Agnes here we come.

Jay


----------



## InCider (18/10/08)

2hrs and 15 minutes until the ROADTRIP begins!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/10/08)

Have a good one guys ,girls and incider.. 

Cheers


----------



## InCider (18/10/08)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Have a good one guys ,girls and incider..
> 
> Cheers




Thanks Ned, I am sure the usual pics will get a running tomorrow afternoon - the ones that have put my political career on hold (Since my first swap!) :lol:


----------



## Batz (18/10/08)

Have a good one guys
Get those pics on the site first thing after the rollmops brekky I have to leave early tomorrow.

batz


----------



## staggalee (18/10/08)

InCider said:


> After the pic of Henno's BBQ and the 'man oysters' I'm starving. But, like Stagga, I don't know what they are!



Until confirmation of what they actually are, they shall be known in BBQ Annals as U.F.O.`s.
{Unidentified Frying Objects}  

staggalee.

Have a good one.


----------



## Henno (18/10/08)

I don't know what they are myself. It was in Japan, I didn't know the names of half of what I ate over there. They just fitted into different categories taste-wise in my head. The things in the shells went into the burnt bitter rubber category. I was looking for a rollmop to get the taste out of my mouth!

Everything is organised up here chaps. The fireworks display is being set up by the pyro guys in the back yard and will start straight after the F111 fly past and fuel dump. The beer serving wenches are in the spare room getting into their German skimpy outfits as we speak. 

Well really I've just brewed some beer and bought a packet of chips which I can't find a bowl for.

See yas soon.


----------



## QldKev (18/10/08)

Hey just about to leave for Henno's place. Question, does anyone here have his & Terri's address/phone number?

QldKev


----------



## porky (18/10/08)

QldKev said:


> Hey just about to leave for Henno's place. Question, does anyone here have his & Terri's address/phone number?
> 
> QldKev



I'll PM his number
Cheers,
Bud


----------



## staggalee (18/10/08)

QldKev said:


> Hey just about to leave for Henno's place. Question, does anyone here have his & Terri's address/phone number?
> 
> QldKev



geeez, you`ll be in a bad way coming home if you don`t know where you`re going to start with :lol: 

staggalee.


----------



## porky (18/10/08)

staggalee said:


> geeez, you`ll be in a bad way coming home if you don`t know where you`re going to start with :lol:
> 
> staggalee.



talk about waiting to the last minute huh?


----------



## InCider (19/10/08)

Man, what a day and night!  Thanks Henno for the hosting, Jay for being chauffeur, Lyle & Brett for 347 'PROSTs!' during the drive up. 
Great to see you again QldKev and the lovely Mrs QldKev, Julie. And Mark - Budwiser - great to make your acquaintance mate!

And the food! Oh! Awesome sausages from Henno, breakfast sausages from Budwier, BULPs sauerkraut and sausage for dinner and the jager sausages for the road trip were a treat!. And for breakfast we added bacon!

And the rollmops were delicious! We got stuck into them a bit early Zwickel! 

And Rosemont! Thankyou! :lol: 


I'll post a few pics now and get on with it!


InCider


----------



## bulp (19/10/08)

Awesome party Henno thanks for hosting mate had a friggin blast the food was awesome once again, and were always spoilt for choice of beer. And i must say brewers you've gotta see the dunny "hands up all the people with a remote control toilet" I liked the turbo jet :unsure: .

And the Lads from the car what can i say BEST ROAD TRIP EVER :beerbang: PROST, Thanks for Driving Jay, 3 drunken germans and one spaced out Volvo driver priceless, we never did catch that bus but Lyle thought the goat was cute 

All thats left to say is 



:super: WE LOVE YOU ROSEDALE :super:


----------



## Zwickel (19/10/08)

InCider said:


> And the rollmops were delicious! We got stuck into them a bit early Zwickel!


thats right, it also helps if youre going to eat it in advance 
....but more if you eat it for breakfast, it helps to call "Rrrrrralph" :icon_vomit: 


> I'll post a few pics now and get on with it!



oh yeah please, you guys really made me jealous :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (19/10/08)

*The Road Trip to Henno's Oktoberfest.*

We'd only got as far as the Ettamogah Pub before we hit the Cider. Mein Gott! The Apfelwein was strong and hilarity ensued. The German made Volvo was christened the 'Kraut Wagen' almost immediately. We left without Henno's phone number or address. And Baa Bra!  We asked everyone from Rosedale onwards for direction to 'Henno's'.


BULP and InCider giving it a nudge!






Holding onto the 'jesus handles' during the ride through Gympie. We're so tough we didn't lock the doors! :lol: 





PROST! (number 56 in a limited number of 347) Lilo is furnished with a traditional road-trip drinking vessel.





Childers. Time to change the kegs over...





Volvo - German Precision Engineering





Thankyou Rosedale! 





No man is an island. But none of us wanted wet shorts.


----------



## bonj (19/10/08)

InCider said:


> ...hilarity ensued....



Looks like it did! Great photos. Keep 'em coming! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop (19/10/08)

InCider said:


> *The Road Trip to Henno's Oktoberfest.*
> 
> We'd only got as far as the Ettamogah Pub before we hit the Cider. Mein Gott! The Apfelwein was strong and hilarity ensued. The German made Volvo was christened the 'Kraut Wagen' almost immediately. We left without Henno's phone number or address. And Baa Bra!  We asked everyone from Rosedale onwards for direction to 'Henno's'.
> 
> ...




Great costume bulp, very Bayerisch - Tyrolean, Lederhosen and Suspenders. Can't wait to see pics of InCider in a Dirndl :lol: not that it would be unusual just interesting to see.


----------



## jayandcath (19/10/08)

Henno, all I can say is NICE WORK!!!
Had an absolute cracker of a time and that was the drive to Henno's. I do owe the guys an apology for crackin the shits, but you can only handle so many hours of driving a car load of pissed units around. If I were not driving my outlook may have been different, but I'm with Bulp "BEST ROADTRIP EVER"
It was great to catch up with QldKev (and wife) again and meeting Budwiser was a highlight, hope to do it again.
Henno the Oktoberfest #2 was good, but the Golden Ale was sensational. Thanks for taking us into your home and putting on a top gathering, and that toilet is priceless (and very accurate :blink: )
Pic's will be added later.

Jay


----------



## mikeintmba (19/10/08)

Our drought parched land thanks you guys. Well done!


----------



## Henno (19/10/08)

Thanks to everybody for coming it was a pleasure having you all. The beer, food and company was great. For all those that did not attend the shooting waggon arrived first and 3 very drunk dudes rolled out onto the property. The driver was looking a bit dazed and confused himself. Budwiser turned up on his bike with two kegs strapped to the back seat. I hope somebody posts pics of that. Qld Kev and his lovely wife Julie turned up and then it was on for young and old.





Before dark we did a little safari around the property with a stop at the brewery and then a walk up the white hill which will be the future launch site for a pretty serious flying fox that will terminate over the dam. Pics will follow when we build that of course. Hopefully have it up and running by the second inaugural Okky at Aggy though.








I thought I'd take a little pic of my barby effort but like a moth to a flame whenever you get out a camera and Incider is around you'll get pics that look like this:



But dinner happened eventually somehow


If you enlarge this last pic take a close look at Bulp. He disappeared into the darkness just before dinner and a full blown search party found him under a tree. A massive come back by the Bulp after dinner got him some big respect points from me at least. Well done Brett.


----------



## Henno (19/10/08)

When the going got tough the tough went to bed. I had this incredible feeling of deja vu watching this for some reason...



Try as I might Jay just had to help Bulp with his erection problem



Sometimes I just go into their rooms and watch them sleep.....



Breakfast was great and Budwiser's brekky sausage patties were what we needed. Many thanks to Lyle for stepping in and cooking, I was in not in any fit state for some reason.


----------



## porky (19/10/08)

Henno, 
Top night mate. Thanks for that. Great meeting all you guys, glad to see all got home with out incident. I only had an hour trip, but took until noon to feel up to riding the bike home




The Golden ale was a top brew.....did I tell you bulp how much I liked your wheat beer???? Tastes just like the one I made




Did we have a ciggy cough in the morning InCider?? I did. 
Great food, beer, and new friends....doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Henno (19/10/08)

You can tell when Budwiser doesn't like your beer, it ends up on the lawn! I was kind enough to go behind the water tanks to pour mine out at least. It tasted similar to the last wheat I made as well, no mine tasted worse than that and it ended up on the lawn. The Alt that Jay supplied was a cracka as well, there would have been no protests if you had left that keg behind. Sorry Chris but I never tried the cider being a hetrosexual and all.

The other respect award should go to the oldest member of our group who was the last man standing. He plays hard my American mate, builds a pretty mean brewery too.

I want to see more pics now please.


----------



## Screwtop (20/10/08)

Henno said:


> Try as I might Jay just had to help Bulp with his erection problem
> View attachment 21907




OMFG, Jay it's dark mate....HTFU and loose the hat :lol:


----------



## jayandcath (20/10/08)

Here are my pic's lads.......
And Screwy HTFU you say, at least I made it there ya limp wristed coconut thrower.  


On the open road and the bar is open for tasting.


The beer delivery arrived, maybe a new business venture.


Henno's toy, a must for all occasions. Ask Bulp how accurate that jet is. :blink: 

Jay


----------



## InCider (20/10/08)

Nice pair of hats.  :wub:






Rosemont Locals. Scary Stuff. 'Boy, you gots a pirdy mouf'  :lol: 






Catching the head from an overzealous mid-flight refuel. One more tap and she'll fit!  :blink:


----------



## QldKev (20/10/08)

Well a big thank you to Henno, for putting up with us all. It was great to catch up with all the guys again, and meet Mark. I'm a bit worried after that Golden Ale, if I keep going to these meetings drinking stuff like that I may have join the AG crew. And I didn't even get in trouble for the wife ending up being the only female. 

QldKev


----------



## Lilo (20/10/08)

Henno,

Bloody Awsome night. Well worth the trip up. ( At least what I can remember of the trip up).
Can't remember last time I laughed so hard. Jay should check I did not keave a wet seat in the car.

Lookin forward to next year.

Lilo


----------



## InCider (20/10/08)

QldKev said:


> And I didn't even get in trouble for the wife ending up being the only female.
> QldKev






Lilo said:


> Jay should check I did not keave a wet seat in the car.
> Lilo


  
I think we need to have a talk.
:lol:


----------

